# Whoa. How Did He Do This???



## Amie (Apr 27, 2006)

Look at the image titled "Two-Part Screenshot"--third one from top, by Rick Miller. How in the world did he get his windows to maximize/minimize like that?

http://www.resexcellence.com/snapshots/snaps_indexes/index.shtml


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 27, 2006)

(un)?fortunately, they don't.  it's just an animation showing the 1st screen, and then the second screen.  the os doens't actually look like that.


----------



## Amie (Apr 27, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> (un)?fortunately, they don't.  it's just an animation showing the 1st screen, and then the second screen.  the os doens't actually look like that.


Ohhh ... I see. Well, darn, I was all excited. I thought I could download a theme that did that. I thought it was way cool.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 27, 2006)

it's kinda tacky don't you think? I still have the original OS X wallpaper on my desktop! I also like vanilla ice cream, so i guess it's my boring personality


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 28, 2006)

Amie, you appear to love the pointless eye candy in life 

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12682

have fun with that, dear!


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12682


.....Whoah. How is it I never knew about this? It's like tabbed browsing, only for your entire screen. Awesome. I was under the impression that all the "virtual desktop" solutions for OS X sucked, but this seems to work really well. Thanks for the link!

And that is some pretty neat eye candy, although if I keep using it, I'll probably use one of the more modest effects. I'd like to see a real cross-fade, but the "cross-fade" effect they have is....not a cross-fade.  I wonder if that's a bug, or if it's supposed to get insanely bright like that. Hmm. Oh well. "Reveal" and "None" suit me just fine.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 28, 2006)

it uses the standard openGL effects made available to developers in macos x.  see handbrake's picture quality screen to see the checkbox for 'useless openGL effects'.

virtual desktops are a bit more hassle then they're worth when you have exposé.


----------



## ora (Apr 28, 2006)

There's an even more i-candy version (base don desktop manager) called virtue: http://virtuedesktops.info/

have fun!


----------



## Amie (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank The Cheese said:
			
		

> it's kinda tacky don't you think? I still have the original OS X wallpaper on my desktop! I also like vanilla ice cream, so i guess it's my boring personality


That would explain why you think it's tacky.


----------



## Amie (Apr 28, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> Amie, you appear to love the pointless eye candy in life
> 
> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12682
> 
> have fun with that, dear!


You know me so well. 

This *might* be something that I would enjoy ... *if* I understood it and knew how to use it. I just came from the link and read the description (didn't download it yet), and I'm not sure exactly what it is. Could you please explain to me (preferably in English) and list a couple examples/scenarios of what it's used for? I'm not sure why I would need a "pager" in my menu bar or what "switching between desktops" means exactly. To me, a "desktop" is the background that you put your desktop image (wallpaper) on and you see your HD icon on. Why would I want to have more than one of these? 

I'm confuzzled.


----------



## Amie (Apr 28, 2006)

P.S. Also, if I decide I don't like the desktop manager, can I just uninstall/trash it with no left-over side effects? How invasive is this app? I don't want it messing with my OS X system settings or forking anything up.


----------



## virius (Apr 28, 2006)

It is not what you think.

Multiple Desktops can be explained as multiple window arrangments. The wallpaper and the icons on the desktop remain the same.

I use VirtualDesktop and attach a screenshot from the pager (i.e. the overview of the different desktops). The windows are marked with the icon of the corresponding application.

So a desktop manager can be thought of as a kind of workspace management tool

hope this helps.


----------



## Amie (Apr 28, 2006)

virius said:
			
		

> It is not what you think.
> 
> Multiple Desktops can be explained as multiple window arrangments. The wallpaper and the icons on the desktop remain the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've been doing a little research since my previous post. That, combined with your reply and snapshot, really helped. I think I understand the concept of "desktop manager" better now. I guess the only two questions I have left are: 

1. I'm not sure what the point of a desktop manager is. I know it's to "maximize/manage work space," but HOW does it do that? I don't see how it would be any different if you just had a regular desktop and toggled between apps by clicking on them in the Dock. Instead, you're just toggling between them by clicking on the pager in the menu bar, right? What's the difference?

2. If I install this thing and decide that I don't like it, can just uninstall/trash the app with no consequences? It won't mess with my OS X system settings, will it?


----------



## virius (Apr 28, 2006)

I often asked me what it is I like about Virtual Desktops. One can arrange windows side by side, a window with HTML and a Preview of this for instance. 

But I think Virtual Desktops just offer a kind of sense for order, a feeling like: "Here is this and there is that. When I'm done with this, I switch over to that. It's true, you _seem_ to get the same by switching applications. But somehow it is _not_ the same. You can switch through 'sets of windows'; and these make the environment you are 'in'. Hard to explain better.

But yes, you can try it without doing something irreversible. As I said, I use Virtual Desktop from CodeTek, but I also tried Desktop Manager (which is also a really great product, including more EyeCandy). But I preferred Virtual Desktop for its interface and (to answer your question) I got rid of Desktop Manager easily and without any hassle.

So just enjoy giving it a try


----------



## Amie (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks, Virius. I'm gonna head over to the Web site and download Desktop Manager now... And if it messes anything up, I'm comin' after YOU.


----------



## Amie (Apr 28, 2006)

Lt. Major Burns, thank you much for telling me about Desktop Manager. You know me and eye candy.


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> virtual desktops are a bit more hassle then they're worth when you have exposé.


For the most part, yeah. The only time I imagine I'll use this a lot is when I'm working in Xcode. Try telling the difference between three or four project windows when they're shrunken down! Sheesh!

There are two big problems with Exposé that make it a pain in the rear when you need it most (i.e., when there are LOTS of windows open): It doesn't show the titles until you mouse over, and every time you activate it, your windows will zoom to different places, so if you switch a lot, you can't get into a groove.

Virtue has that strange pseudo-fade, too. I've seen real cross-fades before (like in Handbrake, I think). Odd. Anyway, transitions in this case are more trouble than they're worth, since it takes half a second just to _prepare_ the transition.


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> 1. I'm not sure what the point of a desktop manager is. I know it's to "maximize/manage work space," but HOW does it do that? I don't see how it would be any different if you just had a regular desktop and toggled between apps by clicking on them in the Dock. Instead, you're just toggling between them by clicking on the pager in the menu bar, right? What's the difference?


You don't need to have apps all on one space. You could have one Safari browser window in one space, and a second in another. If you ever deal with a large number of documents in a single app, you'll appreciate this.



> 2. If I install this thing and decide that I don't like it, can just uninstall/trash the app with no consequences? It won't mess with my OS X system settings, will it?


It's harmless. As soon as you quit, all your windows are gathered back to your "main" space.


----------



## Amie (Apr 28, 2006)

NOW we're getting' somewhere! Thanks, guys, for all the explanatory and helpful replies. I've download Desktop Manager and have been using it and playing around with the preferences for the past hour. I'm getting used to it now. I like the hot keys (rather than moving the cursor to toggle back and forth between apps), and I LOVE the "Cube" effect of switching between desktops--talk about eye candy! BUT ... I'm wondering if I really NEED a desktop manager, since I usually only use one browser (at a time), two chat apps, and iTunes. That's really all I usually have running when I'm on my laptop. What do you think? Do I not run enough apps to reap the benefits of Desktop Manager? I have a feeling most people who use it are extreme multitaskers who have a tremendous amount of apps running simultaneously. Your thoughts?...


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm wondering the same thing myself. I'm going to keep it around, and I think sooner or later I'll find good uses for it.

One idea I have is to make one set that's sort of like Dashboard, only for normal apps. Put in Calculator, Activity Monitor, Dictionary, etc. Maybe even a few Safari windows. It'll be almost like what Dashboard _should_ have been!  (I am not a fan of Dashboard, in case you can't tell.)


----------



## Amie (Apr 28, 2006)

Mikuro said:
			
		

> I'm wondering the same thing myself. I'm going to keep it around, and I think sooner or later I'll find good uses for it.
> 
> One idea I have is to make one set that's sort of like Dashboard, only for normal apps. Put in Calculator, Activity Monitor, Dictionary, etc. Maybe even a few Safari windows. It'll be almost like what Dashboard _should_ have been!  (I am not a fan of Dashboard, in case you can't tell.)


Hey, thanks for that idea--I like it! Yeah, I'm not a fan of Dashboard/Widgets either, which is one reason why I prefer Panther over Tiger. 

I'm going to keep Desktop Manger for now and see how it goes in the future. I might do what you said. That makes a lot of sense. Thanks!


----------



## HateEternal (Apr 29, 2006)

This is pretty neat. I like the keyboard shortcuts a lot. However, I'm in the same boat as  you guys with the "Is this really helping me?" deal. I kinda felt the same way about this as I did with the desktop managers for KDE and GNOME (It is pretty much the same concept). I always forget what desktop I have stuff on, or forget that I HAD stuff running. I always completely forgot about any AIM conversations that I was having as soon as I switched to a new desktop. It's not as bad with this because the dock still gives you notifications, but I still find myself click on the icon a few times before I remember that it's on a different desktop .

The ability to have a clean desktop w/o messing with any of the windows you currently have open is great though. The expose show desktop thing is nice... but as soon as you open a new app they all come back.


----------



## Amie (Apr 29, 2006)

I agree with HateEternal. I've been messing around with Desktop Manager since I installed it, and I keep saying, "Wow, this is SO cool, great eye candy! But ... is it really helping me?" Like I stated previously, I think someone who runs a lot of apps simulaneously would benefit greatly from DM, but someone like myself who only runs a few apps at a time ... well, there's always eye candy. 

Still can't get over that "cube" effect of switching between desktops. Whoa.


----------



## jwilker (May 2, 2006)

i just switched from Desktop Manager to Virtue Desktop. Desktop manager is more or less end of life, he's not doing any more dev on it.

The reason I like virtual desktops. on a 12 inch iBook, having Mail, Firefox, and 2-3 pages docs open is a bit cluttery. expose is great but not enough. I use it on the "writing" desktop and it's useful. with so many apps all on the same desktop, wasn't much use to me at all.


----------



## Amie (May 3, 2006)

Can't use Virtue Desktop. Won't run on anything but Tiger.


----------



## Amie (May 5, 2006)

I think I made my decision: I'm uninstalling Desktop Manager. Sure, it looks pretty with its eye candy and "cube" effects when switching desktops, but I usually don't run more than a few apps at a time, so I really have no use for DM. And now I'm over the eye candy part. lol


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 5, 2006)

join the club.  exposé has all the eye candy you need, and you get used to it, but it's also _functional_!


----------



## texanpenguin (May 5, 2006)

Amie: you can still have the Cube transition: make another user and activate fast user switching in OS X.

Probably no more useful, but at least you don't have to install any other software to see the cool effect .


----------



## easterhay (May 6, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> Can't use Virtue Desktop. Won't run on anything but Tiger.


Had I but read that - or the system requirements on the web page for that matter - _before_ downloading it. Duh.


----------



## Amie (May 6, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> join the club.  exposé has all the eye candy you need, and you get used to it, but it's also _functional_!


I looooove Exposé and use it all the time ... but it ain't the eye candy that DM is. Ah well. Can't have everything. At least Exposé is more functional than DM.


----------



## Amie (May 6, 2006)

texanpenguin said:
			
		

> Amie: you can still have the Cube transition: make another user and activate fast user switching in OS X.
> 
> Probably no more useful, but at least you don't have to install any other software to see the cool effect .


That's interesting. See, I learn cool tips here all the time!


----------



## Amie (May 6, 2006)

easterhay said:
			
		

> Had I but read that - or the system requirements on the web page for that matter - _before_ downloading it. Duh.


Oh, no! lol


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 6, 2006)

get tiger.  dashboard has lots of eye candy, and is next to useless.  you'd love it.


----------



## Amie (May 6, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> get tiger.  dashboard has lots of eye candy, and is next to useless.  you'd love it.


Nooooo! That's what I'm saying--that's what I DON'T like: useless eye candy. That's why I'm uninstalling DM. And I HATE Tiger and all its stupid little Dashboard widgets. Annoying as hell. lol


----------

